
Tell HN: Facebook just deleted 1000s of business's posts - shanefromfargo
I can&#x27;t find any articles about this online, but Facebook just deleted every single post that was posted via Social Report. Social Report is a legitimate social media scheduling platform. They were approved by Facebook and listed as a verified Facebook Partner. On Thursday night Facebook suddenly pulled Social Report&#x27;s API Keys, and deleted every single post that was ever posted via their platform.<p>Social Report claims that they were given no warning, and no reason why their keys were pulled. Social Report also claims that they have been trying to get in touch with Facebook over the issue, and Facebook is not responding. Social Report also claims that they have an SLA with Facebook guaranteeing them a response within 1 business day. Being that Facebook has not responded to their requests, Facebook is in breach of the SLA.<p>There are rumors flying around social media, that claim Social Report was scraping data from Instagram and that&#x27;s why this happened. Social Report denies all of these claims and states that they have abided by all of the TOS listed in their agreement with Facebook.<p>The impact of this issue is pretty large. We have a pretty good guess that they service well over 200 customers. Being that most of their customers are agencies that serve anywhere from 10-100s of businesses, we believe that over 10,000 businesses have had their posts deleted. Many users affected by this issue have been complaining that they have spent $1,000s of dollars boosting the posts that have been deleted. The impact of this issue could easily be over $1,000,000.<p>My girlfriend and I run a social media marketing agency, and every single post that we have posted for the past two years are completely gone. I am not sure if Social Report violated the TOS with Facebook or not. Regardless if Social Report was a bad actor, I find it incredibly unfair that Facebook would punish thousands of innocent businesses for using a legitimate &quot;Facebook Verified&quot; marketing tool.
======
nradov
As a Facebook user, anything that damages the social media marketing industry
has my full support. Thanks Facebook!

~~~
okmokmz
>As a Facebook user, anything that damages the social media marketing industry
has my full support. Thanks Facebook!

Oh the irony...

------
BenWhit
We have a few clients that were affected by this as well.

The only article I came across was from Business Insider (unfortunately,
paywall).

[https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-review-all-
marketin...](https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-review-all-marketing-
partners-instagram-data-scraping-2019-8)

